# CW80 Transformer Connections



## Docksider (Mar 17, 2010)

Brand new out of Copper Range set.
Took it out to test it.
Has banana plug socket connections.
Fastrack terminal track wires have forked terminals that won't fit around transformer terminal posts.
I guess the track and transformer people don't talk to each other.
I'll just keep using my 1033.
Thanks


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Docksider,

Take a look at the CW-80 manual, here:

http://www.lionel.com/media/servicedocuments/71-4198-250.pdf

This says that your fastrack should have spade-type wire ends that should fit on the terminals. If the terminals aren't big enough, maybe it's a case of Lionel's left hand not talking to its right? Can you spread the spades out just a bit?

TJ


----------



## Docksider (Mar 17, 2010)

*Fastrack to CW80*



tjcruiser said:


> Docksider,
> Take a look at the CW-80 manual, here:
> http://www.lionel.com/media/servicedocuments/71-4198-250.pdf
> This says that your fastrack should have spade-type wire ends that should fit on the terminals. If the terminals aren't big enough, maybe it's a case of Lionel's left hand not talking to its right? Can you spread the spades out just a bit? TJ[/QUOTE/]
> ...


----------

